# Rl16 With Brushed Bezel



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

A couple of Saturdays ago I said I'd put up a recent picture of my "16" since after I'd brush finished the bezel. Got around to taking a picture and so here it is..










This is a favourite of mine and I personally like it all the more with the brushed finish. Usual story in terms of doing the job..

1) Very carefully mask the crystal and trim to exact shape using a scalpel.

2) Put watch head in a case holder and then put that into a bench vice.

3) Using a green wash-up pad move in gentle-same-direction-circles around the bezel.

4) Rub off periodically with a clean cloth to see how you're doing.

5) Stop when you think it looks good!

Best

Rich


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Rich, it looks great.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Rich,

what do you use to mask the crystal, and how much pressure is needed?

Have you done the top of the lugs and if so how well can you preserve the line between the top and the polished sides?

The results look excellent in the photo.

Toby


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Ironpants said:


> _*Comments inserted Toby *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only the bezel is polished on this watch as supplied from me.

The lugs and the sides are already brushed as standard.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought it looked good









I did just run over it when I was doing the bezel, just to give a uniform finish, couldn't quite remember how it was sent from Bridlington.

Thanks Roy..

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great picture Rich and some good information







However dont think I will be attempting anything like this for a while


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

I might try it at some point









Toby


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks great Rich. Apart from my RLT20 the 16 is my favourite of Roys watches (hough I don't own a 16). To my mind it has a definite Aqua Terra look without being a blatant rip off and without the stratospheric price tag.

Brushing really isn't that difficult - I've brushed the sides of my skx007 and prefer that look to the polished anyday of the week. I remember brushing a previously polished Vostok divers case whilst making one of my franken watches. The worst problem was getting between the lugs (and I can't remember how/if I managed it). I also remember that I had the watch in bits - crown, stem, movement, case back & bezel all removed so giving me & the green pad cleaner good access to all the nooks & crannies. I masked the crystal off with masking tape to prevent it getting scratched. The results looked great (I thought) and I much preferred the brushed finish to the polished one. I think Mike bought the watch off me and has since sold it on.

I'm tempted to get one of the cushion cased Vostok divers (if Roy has any left) as I was rummaging in the spares box & found one of his MOD style dials (from his first diver) nestling unloved & unwanted in there. I'm getting the urge to use it and Vostoks are great potential franken watches as they are easy to take apart (& reassemble) and also quite vintage looking in style to begin with.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I was rummaging in the spares box & found one of his MOD style dials (from his first diver) nestling unloved & unwanted in there


You told me you had none left!!!

























Dont cut a date hole in this one


----------

